# Trailer Life Campground Directory



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

I've been using this directory alot lately and comparing their rating with user write-ups in this forum and RV Park Review.com. I'm finding more contradictions than I would like.

Have anybody else notice this?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Never used it...and judging by your feedback, I never will. Thanks for saving all of us a few bucks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't used it either. I think you can find about anything you need online.

Of course, thats just MHO.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the Woodals and I think both are difficult to read. They are listed by towns so cross referncing by town location from map...yadda , yadda







I also find online is easier if you know what state you will stop in. Just list a few options. I also stop at the first rest area in a state and look at the pamplets to find one.
The campgrounds signs at the exits always seem to be plentiful 1 hr before I want to stop and then none for for 4 hrs









John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I also have the Woodals. I also agree that firsthand descriptions are better. However, when on the road it is not always possible to get those opinions. So, it has proved invaluable on a number of occasions for us to have had the book while on the road.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We used Woodalls this summer on our cross country treck. Helpful in finding a place when we wanted to change the plans, but I would not trust the ratings at all. One "five star" resort was nothing more than a gravel parking lot with power posts. If it had been more than a quick overnight we would not have stayed. I prefer the state parks and use reserve america to plan our trips.

Jared


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

We prize bathroom cleaness, shade, and spacing as the upmost importance. The problem with CG website is the lack of bathroom and campsite pictures. They're usually shot during off-season and show plenty of open space.

I've tried "RV Park Review" and "RV Park Hunter" but they're a little short on the number of CGs with reviews.

I guess I'll be posting more questions on this site.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We bought the TL Campground directory at the RV show last year just to have in case of emergency on the road. As far as ratings go, I don't put a lot of stock in them. The one's they rank really low must be dumps.









I search here and on the "Dark Side" (rvnet) and put more faith in the reviews found there.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

I appreciate this thread. We were looking at buying one of these directories, but I'll just stick with the net.


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

I have to disagree with the usefullness of the directory. We use it every time we go out someplace unknown. It gives decent decriptions of campgrounds that we use to help plan stops for overnight and destination camping. We have a figure skater in our family and use it to find camping near cities that are hosting competitons. Usually, these competitions are in suburbs or smaller towns in nearby states. When we travel crosscountry we use it to plan overnight stops and also for base camping to explore areas. Using the directory, we found the best campground ever, Priest Gulch in Dolores CO., We also cross reference the listing in the book and the internet. The directory for us is a vaulable tool and I have gone through three in the past six years.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fullcrew, which one do you use?

I carry a Woodals but use it sparingly.

John


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

we use the Trailer life directory and also the KOA directory


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

we use the Trailer life directory and also the KOA directory


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We use Woodalls and On Star. Also stop at the Tourist info booth everytime we cross a state line to pick local park books.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oregon has a really neat map of all the campgrounds the State maintains and it ranks them by facilities that are available. Its in the trailer right now, but I will have access to it soon and will post the name/publisher so anyone that's interested can maybe buy a copy.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Fullcrew said:


> I have to disagree with the usefullness of the directory. We use it every time we go out someplace unknown. It gives decent decriptions of campgrounds that we use to help plan stops for overnight and destination camping. We have a figure skater in our family and use it to find camping near cities that are hosting competitons. Usually, these competitions are in suburbs or smaller towns in nearby states. When we travel crosscountry we use it to plan overnight stops and also for base camping to explore areas. Using the directory, we found the best campground ever, Priest Gulch in Dolores CO., We also cross reference the listing in the book and the internet. The directory for us is a vaulable tool and I have gone through three in the past six years.
> [snapback]89678[/snapback]​


Good morning Fullcrew,

I think you're the first so far to be able to make use of these directories. This is my first time trying to plan a long trip with Trailer Life, RV Park Review website and this forum's CG section. Found a number of contradictions between the 3, which is what brought on this topic. But than again, found contradictions within the RV Review website for the same CG.

I don't know about the Woodalls directory, but Trailer Life list public CGs but do not rate them. I'm a big fan of State and regional CGs.


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

When using guides, or anything that uses human opinions to rate something I try to average the ratings and then assume it'll be slighlty better or worse. I have found that what I consider senic beatuy is almost always different than what it is rated as. But their is always one or two that are rated lower and I find that I would have rated the campground higher. But the most important tool for me is the fact that I don't want to drive 12-15 hrs and start looking for a place to spend the night. I always try to plan two different stops. 1st stop is if I am getting tired 10-12hrs out 2nd stop is if I can go on 12-15 hrs. The longest I have ever gone was before we used directories we were headed on our honeymoon/summer trip to the tetons we drove 18hrs before we stopped. Never again....Oh that was in a Ford ranger with vinal bench seat, no air, in late July.


----------

